# Sex: Girl: Do u want to have Sex with me?



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

I'll say No,,,coz I'm sure she will pull out her gun and take my money!:bI'm still V!:b:b


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Haha! lmfao, I almost didn't click on this because your thread title was so lame, but ooooohhhh myyy gooooddd.

If a girl asked me this I would run as fast as I could in the opposite direction. wtf.


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

She is sweet and sexy. Hot.


----------



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)

I'd be thinking:










For the male version:


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

I'll pass the whole thing was pretty annoying.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

If a girl asked me, I'm sure I'd fall over dead before giving a response.


----------



## Putin (May 21, 2013)

Hot women randomly offering to have sex with me? That kind of thing doesn't even happen in my most euphoric dreams.


----------



## Nathan18 (Sep 15, 2009)

I have watched this before. If this happened, I would ask her who is filming this. No girl approaches random men and asks for sex.

Those guys that believed it was real aren't very bright. I love how the guy doing it in reverse gets 100 rejections.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

I bet a girl asking a girl would have a better chance. Guys are such ugly creatures.


----------



## Nathan18 (Sep 15, 2009)

visualkeirockstar said:


> Guys are such ugly creatures.


...but my mother has always said that I was handsome?


----------



## marcel177 (Oct 7, 2012)

no...never ever ever ever!!! ( it will be insulting to me) and if she really wants sex..then I'll just buy her a vibrating wii remote and let her enjoy having sex with that device.....problem solve with her sex drive!


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Nathan18 said:


> ...but my mother has always said that I was handsome?


That doesn't mean girls will still have sex with you.


----------



## Nathan18 (Sep 15, 2009)

visualkeirockstar said:


> That doesn't mean girls will still have sex with you.


You're definitely right about that.


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

I've seen that video before and there was another one where I guy asked 100 women for sex and they all turned him down.


----------



## Frostbite (May 14, 2013)




----------



## nothing else (Oct 27, 2013)

No. I'm too ugly and gross. So since I'm a nice person, I wouldn't want her to suffer by being with me.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:doh Oy.


----------



## ASB20 (Jun 5, 2013)

Oh God, the dude at 2:40 is shaming my alma mater haha. Figures this would happen in Miami.

Love the dude at the :50 mark looking around.


----------



## dal user (Dec 25, 2012)

Mr Bacon said:


> I'd be thinking:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same here

edit - hes asking the wrong question there lol

im pretty sure some of them did want the d but just said no. I sometimes think no means yes but what do I know, im no expert on this kindbof thing.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

I thought the video was pretty funny.. they have another one on their channel that has 2 girls going up to random guys and asking for a 3some. Some responses are pretty funny. But I think their best video is the "Bathroom footsie" ones :b


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

It moved whilst watching that video.

My right eye moved.

Also, the guy proposition video was hot.

Everything's sexy.


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

This would only happen to me as a joke unfortunately. And it would send of ref flags straight up.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Nathan18 said:


> I have watched this before. If this happened, I would ask her who is filming this. No girl approaches random men and asks for sex.
> 
> Those guys that believed it was real aren't very bright. I love how the guy doing it in reverse gets 100 rejections.


The guy on the phone asked where the camera was, so I guess he was aware of what was going on.


----------



## LoungeFly (Jun 25, 2011)

visualkeirockstar said:


> I bet a girl asking a girl would have a better chance. *Guys are such ugly creatures*.


uhhhh.....not a chance


----------



## Bigmo (May 28, 2013)

If a lady ask a man for sex 99% of men would jump into bed with her even if she was ugly she could get any man she wants. All men want is pu.ssy. For a man it doesn't work as women aren't as sex hungry as men.


----------



## cyanide444 (Oct 20, 2013)

I'd like to say that I'd just walk away from such a situation.

However, given the fact that I probably won't have sex any other time in my life, I might as well say yes. I'd probably be pretty nervous though.

Of course, this is assuming I am able to prove that I am not dreaming,


----------



## cataclysm (Feb 14, 2014)

I'd probably say no because I'm shy, but if this happens in a legit way (approaching, bla bla, in clubs, whatever), I'd do it.


----------

